# Sands Maltese & Phlicks Maltese



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure the sites are updated, as I don't frequent these sites as often, 

but it doesn't hurt to call if you're looking. They are so cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Enjoy!

http://sandsmaltese.com/puppies.html

http://phlicksmaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The little Phlicks girl is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Amy always has beautiful puppies :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The Phlicks girl is a little beauty, but so is the boy on the Sands site. I don't know "Sands", anybody know who they are?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.

Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
Susan


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779


> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


Well Hi Yourself Susan! I thought I was in a time warp when I saw "msmagnolis" listed! Welcome aboard! Miss you too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779


> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]



Oh, hi Susan!! I've missed you terribly, girlfriend. Congrats on your new grandpuppy. arty: 

Can't wait for pics. :sHa_banana:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779


> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


Hello, stranger! Welcome back!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I got Coconut from Phlicks Janet McAlister. Janet is the best, we still stay in touch. She really loves her dogs. Amy is the owner of Sands and she and Janet own some dogs together. They both have beautiful dogs. I highly recommend both of them!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779


> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


I am so excited! I am the one getting the female on Janet's website. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think she is so pretty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just knew I shouldn't have peeked, they are just preciuos, amkes me want another puppy :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 5 2009, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772290


> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779





> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


I am so excited! I am the one getting the female on Janet's website. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think she is so pretty.
[/B][/QUOTE]

congrats  hope you post lots of photos of her here.  

she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!

And, welcome back Susan! You've definitely been missed!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779


> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


*Hi Susan...Long time no see. Don't be such a stranger now. (((Susan)))
Congrats on the new grand-puppy!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 5 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772290


> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779





> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


I am so excited! I am the one getting the female on Janet's website. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think she is so pretty.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Due to problems that occurred on my side and Janet's side, I was unable to get the female :crying:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 16 2009, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777272


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 5 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772290





> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779





> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


I am so excited! I am the one getting the female on Janet's website. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think she is so pretty.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Due to problems that occurred on my side and Janet's side, I was unable to get the female :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so sorry it didn't work out.. :grouphug:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ May 16 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777286


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 16 2009, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777272





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 5 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772290





> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ May 4 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771779





> Janet of Phlicks and Amy of Sands are sort of breeding partners. Janet is Sadie's breeder and my daughter tried to buy that little girl who is shown on Phlicks's page, but she was already spoken for. There was a little girl on Ta-Jon's site for about 24 hours and my daughter is getting her. So I have a new little grandpuppy on the way from Tammy Simon. Tammy says this puppy has a very similar temperment to my Hope so my daughter is very excited.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've missed y'all!
> Susan[/B]


I am so excited! I am the one getting the female on Janet's website. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think she is so pretty.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Due to problems that occurred on my side and Janet's side, I was unable to get the female :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so sorry it didn't work out.. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Phlicks has a new litter of puppies and the Mother is Buttons. I tried to copy and paste her picture but Janet has it fixed so you can't and that is very understandable. Anyway........go to her website: Phlicksmaltese.com and click on Our Maltese on the left and look at the picture of Buttons. Then click on Buttons picture for more pictures of her. She is to die for.......Beautiful, beautiful maltese. She has had puppies and there is a little female in the litter, so I have heard. If she looks like her Mother, anyone that wants a maltese......grab her up!!!! I look from time to time at her picture because in my mind, she is the perfect maltese........except for Rain~~~Just take a look and you will see what I am talking about. I haven't talked to Janet in a long time but I told her if she ever sold Buttons, to call me!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777311


> Phlicks has a new litter of puppies and the Mother is Buttons. I tried to copy and paste her picture but Janet has it fixed so you can't and that is very understandable. Anyway........go to her website: Phlicksmaltese.com and click on Our Maltese on the left and look at the picture of Buttons. Then click on Buttons picture for more pictures of her. She is to die for.......Beautiful, beautiful maltese. She has had puppies and there is a little female in the litter, so I have heard. If she looks like her Mother, anyone that wants a maltese......grab her up!!!! I look from time to time at her picture because in my mind, she is the perfect maltese........except for Rain~~~Just take a look and you will see what I am talking about. I haven't talked to Janet in a long time but I told her if she ever sold Buttons, to call me!!!![/B]


I have to say that Buttons is a favorite of mine, too. :wub: :wub: When I first saw her sweet face, my jaw dropped, LOL! She has the most precious face. Do you know if Buttons is out of Janet's breeding? I'd love to know her bloodlines.


----------

